

Denteractive: Text and Video Chat with Dentists - denteractive
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/denteractive/id953793498?ls=1&mt=8

======
denteractive
We just launched an app to find and interact with dentists, including text
messaging and video chat. In emergencies, the first dentist online will be
able to respond and evaluate your issues. HIPPA compliant document transfer
capabilities and search by insurance types. Would appreciate your feedback. -
Denteractive product team

~~~
jcr
If you want feedback on your project or startup, you need to do a "Show
HN:..." post. You can find all of the current "Show HN" posts under "show" in
the top menu, and you can find the rules for doing your own "Show HN:" post
here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
denteractive
Thanks! You can delete this one if you like.

